# Visa



## Jmed7 (May 27, 2012)

Hello

I am new here and just wanted to get some feedback on my chances of getting a visa. I have been offered an internal transfer with my current employer to move from the uk to hong kong hopefully at the start of August. The role is a mid level role for an investment bank and the salary they've offered is above the suggested salary for a comfortable visa application mentioned elsewhere on this forum. 

My concern is not having any qualifications whatsoever, I am purely basing my application on my professional experience, of which i have 10 years. I have a company working on my application and I've provided references to support my experience, but I am still worried it will be rejected. The role they've offered me has been advertised in hong kong for over 6months with no suitable local applicants so I am confident that the company can evidence they have done their best to attract a local candidate, but with no success.

What do people think? Do I stand a chance of getting through the application for a visa? Or should I be concerned?

Thanks in advance

Johnny


----------



## toojoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Given what you have said about your experience and the efforts your prospective employer has made to employ a local, I should say your chances are very positive. Hong Kong is not a closed shop! As a city it needs able, and experienced people. In some employment areas, there are many qualified university graduates for example, but what they lack is real life experience, common sense, initiative etc.... It's a very competitive environment in many ways. Having employees who have native fluency in English can also be a plus if a company sees that as a priority/bonus.
Salaries in HK are moving upwards in most professions, so investigate the pay situation fully. Without qualifications an employer might try to get you on the cheap! Will you manage the cost of living here - e.g. high cost of rent! What benefits are they offereing if any, e.g. medical, accident, dental insurance etc


----------

